# Massey Ferguson GC1705 no start



## David Baker (Apr 17, 2020)

2018 GC1705
tractor has been doing fine until last night. I was cutting the yard when I stopped to remove some fallen limbs, placed in neutral with pto disengaged and got off... tractor died? Would not restart. I doubled checked all my normal steps, even set the parking brake. I was only able to restart when I jumped the wires at the starter, I drove it to the barn. I noticed when I got off the seat in the barn it died(so I assume the seat safety switch is working properly)
I looked at the Range lever switch(maybe neutral safety switch) and now I'm more confused than ever, its a 4 pin plug with two wires coming from the main harness that plugs into 4 wires leading to the switch. I'm sure these wires don't just dead end at the plug BUT that is exactly what it looks like??? Sorry, I;m at the firehouse today no pics


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy David, welcome to the forum.

As I understand it, the seat safety switch shuts the fuel off to kill the engine but it is not in the starting circuit.

The PTO switch and the neutral safety switch are both in the starting circuit. Try "jiggling" the shift lever while holding the ignition key in the start position to see if you can get a reaction out of the starter. Might be defective or out of adjustment.

There are also two relays in the starting circuit. The tractor can be jumped at the starter if either of those relays is not functioning.

Also check the ignition switch for damage.


----------



## David Baker (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. After testing more yesterday I found the Range selector switch( neutral safety I guess) to be the problem. Only 16 days out of warranty lol


----------



## Kubotapenny (Apr 18, 2020)

David Baker said:


> Thanks for the reply. After testing more yesterday I found the Range selector switch( neutral safety I guess) to be the problem. Only 16 days out of warranty lol


I hate when that happens!! Those safety features are a pain lol


----------

